# What Words that Sound Like Composers Names?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This is just a dorky, stupid little idea, but...

Schubert: Sherbet
Faure: Far, Aye?
Beethoven: Bait Oven (an upcoming trend in the crossover genre of fishing/cooking)
Bach: (too obvious)
Myerbeer: My, um, er, Beer?


I think you get the point. Now if you are infinitely bored, let's see what you can come up with. Kudos for the weirdest posts.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Shoe-man, Taco Bell with a P


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Antheil - Anthill
Jacques Ibert - Jackie Bear
Gubaidulina - Good-bye, Elena


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Stravinsky - Stradivarius
Mozart - Mozambique
Brahms - Telephone
Wagner - Titty bear.
Schumann - Christina Applegate


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/composer-or-pasta-game/


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Handel-...handle
Chopin - show pan, or choppin'
Mozart- Nose art.
Telemann- tele-man
Byrd- bird
Spohr-spore
Liszt- list
Amy Beach- bētch
Ravel- revel
Khachaturian-katchatore


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> Bach: (too obvious)


like what? like loch?

ut:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

_*desperately fighting the impulse to make bad puns*_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky!! Nah....that won't work.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're getting groceries remember to bring your Chopin Liszt


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Humperdinck - pumpernickel (bread)
Stravinsky - stromboli
Brahms - bra
Chopin - shaman
Mussorgsky - moussaka, mashugana
Ginastera - gesundheit
Kodaly - cola 
Berlioz - burly 
Mozart - go-cart/kart
Weill - vile
Bloch - blog
Debussy - debut, debutante
Franck - frankfurter
Berg - hamburger
Tchaikovsky - chai latte
Mahler - mall (a mall so large it takes two hours to walk through)


----------

